# Elektronikas forums >  zemējums

## kamis

kā mājā ievilkt zemējumu?

vai var vienkārši nulles vadu izmantot kā zemējumu kas blakus fāzei ir?

vai tā taisnība ka lauku tranzistori no satistiskās elektrības beidzas nost , lai viņi nebeigtos nost vajag zemēt lodāmuru un pirkstus?

zemējums palīdzēs arī daudzās citās situācijās  ::  
1) vissi priekšmeti kam uz korpusu nulles strāva iet pa knaģiem vairāk nedod  ::  

2) runā ja pastiprinātāju pie zemes pieslēdz fons samazinās  ::

----------


## juris90

> kā mājā ievilkt zemējumu?
> 
> vai var vienkārši nulles vadu izmantot kā zemējumu kas blakus fāzei ir?


 diemzjel kamis ta nevar. darba nulli  ka zemejumu nedrikst izmantot.zemejumam tev ir jaizmanto zeme iedzitas garas metala caurules, vai kas cits.
stasts iz dzives-ka zemejums tiek izmantota nulle, notiek vetra un viens fazes vads pieskaras nulles vadam tad nulles vieta vada rodas faze.un ja ir divas dazjadas fazes sanaks 380v un ta iezemeta ierice vienkarshi sadegs un tu norausies pa knagjiem.  :: 

a un vel gribeju piebilst, ka tieshi nesen krievija notika lidzigs gadijums.
kad nulles vadam tikla pieskaras fazes vads un *pat veselai ielai sadega tobrid ieslegtaa elektronika.*
P.S> pa tv zinjas raadija .

----------


## dmd

tas nekas, ka visos sadales skapjos zemējuma vads tāpat pie nulles ir pieslēgts.  ::  

cits jautājums, cik tāds zemējums ir kvalitatīvs...

----------


## juris90

diemzjel man tevi naksies apbedinat. dmd, jo tranformatoru punktos ir vispar kapitalais zemejums. a nelieliem sadales skapjiem ja neesi pamanijis ir ari zemejums, lielakai daljai ir saanaa pieskruvets stienis, kura garums ir apmeram 2 metri.  ::

----------


## dmd

nu nezinu nezinu. cik man ir nācies rakties mazos sadales skapīšos (veikalos un tādās vietās) visur nulles sliede ir saslēgta ar zemējumu un tālāk iet uz 3fāzu piebarošanu no mājai pienākošās kastes (kas tad arī ir pirmais zemējuma zemē punkts)

transformatoru punktos neesmu līdis iekšā, ņefig man tur ko darīt  ::

----------


## juris90

vispar ar tiem mazajiem skapishiem ta ir, kuri atrodas telpa. bet ta nulle tiek ar trasformatoru punktos vienota klat zemei, ka ari pie ara esoshajiem skapishiem nulle tiek pievienota skapitim, bet skapitis tiek ar to metala stieni sazemets.un shis vis sazemejuma kopums veido normalu zemi, bet tik un ta tas nav ieteicams, protams ta var darit. bet vai ir jeega?jo ka jau es piemineju var gadities visadi. tapat kaut tas fazes vads ir aizsargats ar droshinataju bet kamer tas nostradas tu jau busi kartigi dabujis pa knagjiem vai visa tava elektronika buss nosvilusi, vot taa.

----------


## dmd

es par to nestrīdos. 

un kā jau teicu šāds zemējums nav diezko kvalitatīvs un radio diez vai tur vajag slēgt klāt.

----------


## Texx

> diemzjel kamis ta nevar. darba nulli  ka zemejumu nedrikst izmantot.zemejumam tev ir jaizmanto zeme iedzitas garas metala caurules, vai kas cits.
> stasts iz dzives-ka zemejums tiek izmantota nulle, notiek vetra un viens fazes vads pieskaras nulles vadam tad nulles vieta vada rodas faze.un ja ir divas dazjadas fazes sanaks 380v un ta iezemeta ierice vienkarshi sadegs un tu norausies pa knagjiem.


 Domāju, ja fāze savienosies ar nulli, visa tehnika (nu viena liela daļa) sadegs tāpāt vienkārši ir cerība, ka pats nenorausies ar spriegumu no neizolētas ierīces korpusa, jeb norausies mazākā mērā kamēr tiešām nostrādās drošinātāji.

----------


## kamis

ja savieno fāzi ar nuli ( to pašu no rozetes) vai zemi jāizsit korķus

tās zemes funkcijas - ja nodeg izolācija un fāze pie nulles pieskaras tad izsit korķus   ::  es skatījos junajiem lodāmuriem tā ir

----------


## Didzis

Ir tāds merfija likums: drošinātājs ir pati pēdejā detaļa, kura sadeg elektroniskajās iekārtās. Slēgties pie nulles vada tiešām nav pareizi, jo visādi var gadīties. Es pats esmu redzējis daudzdzīvokļu mājas kāpņutelpu, kurā sadega praktiski visa mājas elektronika, jo viens kaimiņš nulles vadā bija ielaidis fāzi(tādi ideoti atrodās vienmēr). Zemējumu vajag veidot kā atsevišku kontūru visā mājā. Visos modernajos sadales skapjos šim nolūkam ir paredzētas speciālas spailes. Tālāk zemesvadu savieno ar zemē iedzītiem stieņiem. Principā zemējumam vajag arī izmērīt pretestību, bet mājas apstākļos to nav iespējams izdarīt. Var vienkārši vadīties pēc grunts īpašībām.  Smilšainā gruntī vajadzēs vairāk zemējuma stieņu kā mālainā un mitrā zemē. Zemējums jāsavieno ar nulles vadu pirmajā sadales skapī kur pienāk Latvenergo trīsfāzu kabelis vai gaisvadu līnija.

----------


## kamis

mans draugs dzīvo piktajā stāvā un iedomājās uztaisīt zemi pastiprinātājam , tadnu viņš sienā sameklēja kur iet armatūras stienis un pievienojās pie tā pamatooties uz to ka vissi stieņi un bloki ir sametināti kopā

vai tīšām šāds zemējums funkcionē?

vēl var vienot pie ūdensvada rores kā darbojas tass?

man mājās gāzes apkure nevar vienkārši pie gāzes caurules pievienoties viņa ju ir no metāla un un iet zem zemes 

vai tiešā mana statiskā elektrība var izsist juds lauku trani

----------


## Didzis

Tagad jau zemē gulda plastmasas caurules un ūdensvada truva var arī būt nesazemēta. Tad jau drīzāk par zemējumu var derēt dzelzbetona armatūra, ja visa māja savā starpā sazemēta. Šāds zemējums gan vairāk der priekš radioantenas. Vajag pamērīt zemējuma pretestību.  Faktiski krievu laikos celtajās mājās ar zemējumu ir lielas problēmas. 
Visi modernie tranzistori ir pasasargāti no statīskās elektrības, bet no lodāmura, kura korpuss ir zem 220V gan var pasargāt tikai zemējums. Statiskie lādiņi pusvadītāju tehnikā bija aktuāli pirms gadiem četrdesmit.

----------


## malacis

> Statiskie lādiņi pusvadītāju tehnikā bija aktuāli pirms gadiem četrdesmit.


 Tagad tikpat aktuāli un vēl vairāk. Ražošanas procesos izmēri samazinās un 50nm silīcija izolatoru ir vieglāk caursist kā 500nm.

----------


## kamis

a kā mēra zemējuma pretestību

droši vien kāda speciāla mērierīce

----------


## kamis

> Statiskie lādiņi pusvadītāju tehnikā bija aktuāli pirms gadiem četrdesmit.
> 
> 
>  Tagad tikpat aktuāli un vēl vairāk. Ražošanas procesos izmēri samazinās un 50nm silīcija izolatoru ir vieglāk caursist kā 500nm.


 es netik daudz kā ar mazajiem cipiem bet ar judas lauku tranzistoriem

----------


## kamis

kādas atsauksmes no tiem kuriem darbnīcā zemējums ir

----------


## marizo

Da zemējums ir laba lieta.. Bet kā var aizsargāties pret to, ka kontaktā parādās 380V??
Vienkārši tā man laukos mājā bija.. Kad bija tā lielā vētra februārī (laikam). Kad sāka raustīties elektrība, tad pats izslēdzu visu elektroniku, pateicu arī pārējiem savējiem..
Kādu spuldzīti atstāju ieslēgtu, vienu brīdi tā kļuva baigi gaiša.. Es testeri nontaktā, un tur 380..390... Nopriecājos, ka tā... 
Nu un ja par zemējumu, tad vienreiz atrāvos no kompja, kad sildīju kājas pie radiatora un pieskāros keisam. Ar testeri nevarēju izmērīt, bet ar analogo voltmetru rāda 120V. Laikam augstfrekvences strāvas noplūde, ja jau parastais testeris nepaņēma..   ::

----------


## Didzis

Uz nesazemēta datora korpusa vienmēr ir 110V. Datora barokļa ieejā stāv filtrs, kura kondensātori ir pieslēgti pie zemējuma vada. Tad šie kondensātori ir arī tie, kuri veido savdabīgu 220V dalītāju uz divi. Strāvas jau caur tiem plūst mazas un tādēļ ne ar visiem voltmetriem var nomērīt šo spriegumu, bet, ja pieķeras pie radiātora un datora korpusa, tad diezgan labi purina.
Man dzīvē nav izdevies ar statisko elektrību nokaut nevienu trani, tā kā nav tik traki ar tranzistoru izturību. Skaidrs, ja savilksi mugurā sintētiskos džemperus, tā , ka mati stāv gaisā, tad droši vien var izsist puzvadītāju elementus. Ja lieto dabīgu audumu apģērbus, tad parasti uz cilvēka ķermeņa statiskie lādiņi neveidojas.

----------


## kamis

ar to zemi man arī tā dīvaini 

šoreiz papastūziem
uzliku TESLA pastūzi uz vecā y7111 RRR un tas tesla sāka skanēt klusāk  ::   ::  kad TESLA un y7111 atdalīju ar izolātoriem TESLA skanēja normāli

domāju TESLA pastiprinātāju ieteknēja y7111 zemējuma strāva   ::   ::  viņam uz kporpusu divpolārās barošanas nulle

kā izmērīt statisko elektrību piemēram datoram viens vads pie datora korpusa un otrs  ::  kur

ja rozetē 380v tad tas nozīmē to ka 0 pazudusi un vietā fāze ienākusi

man tomēr interesē vai mans un lodāmura satiskais lauks nevar izsist jaudas lauku tranzistorus

----------


## janisb

Zemejumam un nullei jabut diviem neatkarigiem vadiem, ja taa nav tad tas noziimee ka zeti nav savienajusi pareizi un vini ta dara daudzas vietas laapot slinkumu un nerokot zeme zemejuma konturu, bet vienkarsi zeme iesprauz ne parak garu stieni un skapi zemi savieno ar nulli.

----------


## juris90

vel ko varu pastastit. taa saucamajam eiro rozetem ari ir atsevishts zemejums un ja nulli varetu izmantot ka zemi tad es domaju shim rozetem neliktu atseviski zemejumu bet gan taisiti to ka vienu tipa zemejuma spaile kopaa ar nulles spaili savienotas.  ::

----------


## Mairis

Es vienreiz vienā skapī manīju baigo mistiku!
Zemē Itkā iedzīts kontūrs, bet noteikti nebija!
Tad pienāk 2 vadi: Fāze un Nulle!
Abi vadi pieiet pie skaitītāja!
Pēc skaitījtāja Nulle saslēgta kopā ar zemi un aidā!
Zemējums Gatavs!
Tādu gudrību bija izstrādājuši paši Latvenergo darbinieki!

----------


## juris90

> Es vienreiz vienā skapī manīju baigo mistiku!
> Zemē Itkā iedzīts kontūrs, bet noteikti nebija!
> Tad pienāk 2 vadi: Fāze un Nulle!
> Abi vadi pieiet pie skaitītāja!
> Pēc skaitījtāja Nulle saslēgta kopā ar zemi un aidā!
> Zemējums Gatavs!
> Tādu gudrību bija izstrādājuši paši Latvenergo darbinieki!


  ::  ir tads joks man viens pazistams elektrikis stastija ka agrak vareja elektribu zagt pec skaititaja njemot faazi, bet nulli no zemes un tad skaititajs neuzskaitija eletriibu. bet tas bija tikai vecajiem 60.. gadu vienfzes skaitiitaajiem. tagad vairs tads joks neiet cauri  ::  , jo viss atttistaas.

ups kljuda vinjsh uzskaitija tikai pusi elektriibas.  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Es vienreiz vienā skapī manīju baigo mistiku!
> Zemē Itkā iedzīts kontūrs, bet noteikti nebija!
> Tad pienāk 2 vadi: Fāze un Nulle!
> Abi vadi pieiet pie skaitītāja!
> Pēc skaitījtāja Nulle saslēgta kopā ar zemi un aidā!
> Zemējums Gatavs!
> Tādu gudrību bija izstrādājuši paši Latvenergo darbinieki!
> 
> 
> ...


 nu ja, jo car iisto nulli nepluuda straava!

----------


## juris90

tads brinums noteikti ir ari tava redzetaja elektribas skapi!  :: 
gjghjgjhgm

----------


## GTC

> tads brinums noteikti ir ari tava redzetaja elektribas skapi! 
> P.S. man laukos radiem ta uztaisits.


 Pareizi, pastāsti vēl kur seifs stāv un atslēdziņa no tā!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kamis

> tads brinums noteikti ir ari tava redzetaja elektribas skapi! 
> P.S. man laukos radiem ta uztaisits.
> 
> 
>  Pareizi, pastāsti vēl kur seifs stāv un atslēdziņa no tā!


 nesapratu to dziļo domu

----------


## Mairis

> tads brinums noteikti ir ari tava redzetaja elektribas skapi! 
> P.S. man laukos radiem ta uztaisits.
> 
> 
>  Pareizi, pastāsti vēl kur seifs stāv un atslēdziņa no tā!


 nesapratu???
Ja tu domaa par to skapi, tad tas taa, jo tas nav mans!
Vins 3km no manis vispaar atrodas!

----------


## GTC

> Es vienreiz vienā skapī manīju baigo mistiku!
> Zemē Itkā iedzīts kontūrs, bet noteikti nebija!
> Tad pienāk 2 vadi: Fāze un Nulle!
> Abi vadi pieiet pie skaitītāja!
> Pēc skaitījtāja Nulle saslēgta kopā ar zemi un aidā!
> Zemējums Gatavs!
> Tādu gudrību bija izstrādājuši paši Latvenergo darbinieki!
> 
> 
> ...


 


> tads brinums noteikti ir ari tava redzetaja elektribas skapi! 
> P.S. man laukos radiem ta uztaisits.


 


> tads brinums noteikti ir ari tava redzetaja elektribas skapi! 
> P.S. man laukos radiem ta uztaisits.
> 
> 
>  Pareizi, pastāsti vēl kur seifs stāv un atslēdziņa no tā!    
> 
> 
>  nesapratu???
> Ja tu domaa par to skapi, tad tas taa, jo tas nav mans!
> Vins 3km no manis vispaar atrodas!


 Tā dziļā doma ir tur, ka nav ko pa pasauli bazūnēt (savas) ''kreisās'' lietas!
... ka neatbrauc pie Tevīm uz laukiem attiecīgi pārstāvji, un ''neiezemē'' sodiņu par brangiem $$$   ::  
... loģika & diversija ...   ::

----------


## Mairis

> Es vienreiz vienā skapī manīju baigo mistiku!
> Zemē Itkā iedzīts kontūrs, bet noteikti nebija!
> Tad pienāk 2 vadi: Fāze un Nulle!
> Abi vadi pieiet pie skaitītāja!
> Pēc skaitījtāja Nulle saslēgta kopā ar zemi un aidā!
> Zemējums Gatavs!
> Tādu gudrību bija izstrādājuši paši Latvenergo darbinieki!
> 
> 
> ...


 Bet tas jau nav mans skapīc!!!!!!

----------


## janisb

> Es vienreiz vienā skapī manīju baigo mistiku!
> Zemē Itkā iedzīts kontūrs, bet noteikti nebija!
> Tad pienāk 2 vadi: Fāze un Nulle!
> Abi vadi pieiet pie skaitītāja!
> Pēc skaitījtāja Nulle saslēgta kopā ar zemi un aidā!
> Zemējums Gatavs!
> Tādu gudrību bija izstrādājuši paši Latvenergo darbinieki!
> 
> 
> ...


 nee nu zini tur kaads brauks un kautko mainiis, vieniem tak ir slinkums

----------


## GTC

> Bet tas jau nav mans skapīc!!!!!!


  ::   Paskaties vērīgāk manu iepriekšējo postu. Tas ir adresēts citam, neviss Tev!   ::

----------


## GTC

> nee nu zini tur kaads brauks un kautko mainiis, vieniem tak ir slinkums


 Nē, nemainīs! To vajadzēs darīt pašiem, par saviem līdzkļiem, bet atbraukt, konstatēt pārkāpumu, uzlikt nepajokam naudas sodu, to viņi dara! Pats pesonīgi pazīstu divus cilvēkus, kurus šādā veidā ''izdrā ...'', taisni laukos dzīvojošus.
... tā kā, nemētājieties ar info! ... domājat, pirms ko rakstat!
... nu tāds silts ieteikums no manas puses.   ::

----------


## janisb

> Nē, nemainīs! To vajadzēs darīt pašiem, par saviem līdzkļiem, bet atbraukt, konstatēt pārkāpumu, uzlikt nepajokam naudas sodu, to viņi dara! Pats pesonīgi pazīstu divus cilvēkus, kurus šādā veidā ''izdrā ...'', taisni laukos dzīvojošus.
> ... tā kā, nemētājieties ar info! ... domājat, pirms ko rakstat!
> ... nu tāds silts ieteikums no manas puses.


 ne nu zini, latvenergo uzlika tev skapi un pec tam atbrauc parbaudit un uzliek tev sodu par to ka vini nav izdarijusi pareizi

----------


## GTC

> ne nu zini, latvenergo uzlika tev skapi un pec tam atbrauc parbaudit un uzliek tev sodu par to ka vini nav izdarijusi pareizi


 Mjā, smags gadījums ...
Skaidroju pēdējo reizi:
Ja ielīdīsi sadales skapī, un uzkombinēsi variantu, lai zagtu štromi, tad jebkurā gad., kad tas tiks atšifrāts, izgriezīs Tev visas pogas, neraugoties, vai sākotnēji ir bijis kas pareizi, vai nē!
Mana dziļā doma bija tur, ka nevajag atklāti paziņot, kas nu kuram ir kas nelikumīgs!
... ja dzenies paksļ visam tam ko raksta, un uztveri to kā skandināvietis, sorry, sēdi un attīsties!   ::  
Pietiek te ļaļaļa, da blablabla! No viena maza ieteikuma sāk problēmu raisīt!
Viss, ejam tālāk par zemējumiem!   ::

----------


## GuntisK

A jūs cienījamie "elektriķi" zinājāt , ka ele.enerģijas skaitītāju dublē? Pats dzīvoju laukos un uz viena netālu esošā staba ir otrs skaitītājs tā ka nekādu elektrību nenozagsi-viss ir redzams pēc skaitītāju rādījumu salīdzinājuma.

----------


## kamis

> Viss, ejam tālāk par zemējumiem!


 pareizi neapspriedīsim kas kuram elektoskapī ja nu ienīgi kur zemējums pieslēgts

vai no mana un lodāmura statiskā lauka var izsist jaudas lauku tranzistorus
baigi interesē jo būs darīšana ar lauciniekiem  ::

----------


## dmd

> Visi modernie tranzistori ir pasasargāti no statīskās elektrības, bet no lodāmura, kura korpuss ir zem 220V gan var pasargāt tikai zemējums. Statiskie lādiņi pusvadītāju tehnikā bija aktuāli pirms gadiem četrdesmit.

----------


## Mairis

Tātad kāmi ej un roc zemē kontūru, būs tev zemējums, un BŪS pasargāti tavi traņi!
Es diezgan lodēju ar sazemētu lodāmuru un mikrenes izturēja!
Kad bija lodāmurs bez zemes, tās pašas mikrenes bija beigtas!

----------


## kamis

kā taisīt zemējumu

vai pareizi būtu ievilkt zemi pirmajā sadales skapī kur skaitītājs un pievienot to pie nules
un tad visās rozetēs nuli pievienot pi zemes kontakta

----------


## Neatkarīgais

daiztiksi ar zemejumu tikai tur kur lodee  :: 
es piem savaa universaalajaa darbniicaa tikai ievilku (galdniecibas/ ekektronikas  ::  ) araa zemee iedzinu ~1,5m garu armaturu, galaa pieskruuveju resnu (apmeram 3mm^) vadu to zaļi dzelteno un pievilku tām divām rozetēm kuras visvarāk lietoju un viss bumbaas  ::

----------


## kamis

vai nedomā ka pārējiem aparātiem zemi nevajag lai uz korpusu elektrība pa knaģiem nedod

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nee, nekas veel nav devis pa knagiem  ::

----------


## kamis

> nee, nekas veel nav devis pa knagiem


 ne jau daudz bet just var ka tur elektrība ir

----------


## kamis

vai var izmērīt statisko lādiņu  ::

----------


## Edd-gars

Man ir konkrēts jautājums. Bija besis lasīt visas 4 lpp par to ko jūs te spriežat. tāpēc nolēmu pajautāt vēlreiz. 

Situācija ir sekojoša:   telpa, kurā ir divas rozetes, atskrūvējot rozzeti, tur ir tikai divi alumīnija vadi (fāze un nulle, ja nemaldos), tā telpa ir paredzēta kā grupas mēģīnājumu telpa, tas nozīmē, ka obligāti ir vajadzīgs zemējums, savādāk mikrofons sit pa lūpām  ::   .. Jautāums, vai var zemējumu taisīt tā: nopērku zaļidzeltenu vadu, vienu galu pietinu pie telpā esošās apkures trubas, bet otru rozetē, tur kur paredzēs būt zemējuma vadam, un tad no šis zemējuma vietas vēlvienu vadu uz otru rozeti...  vai to tā drīkst darīt, un vai es kaut kādā veidā nenosvilināšu visus pastūžus tumbas un gičas, kas ir tajā telpā?  Un vēl jautājums: Vai zemējums noņems aparatūrai fonu?, jo tagad viss kas pieslēgts mazliet fonē (galveno kārt mikserpults)... 

paldies, gaidu atbildi  ::

----------


## Jon

Ja "nebesī" lasīt - apkures trubas tāds surogātzemējums vien ir. Ne vienmēr tāds zemējums būs gana labs, tomēr vajadzētu veikt kādus mērījumus. No drošības viedokļa labākais risinājums ir atdalošais transformators. Tomēr tādi pietiekoši lielai jaudai (virs 1 kW) nebūs lēti. Fona līmenis nav atkarīgs tikai no zemējuma esamības. Pieslēdzot "trubas", var pat paildus visādi sūdi sēsties virsū.

----------


## Raimonds1

search.php zemējums
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1882&hilit=zem%C4%93jums
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3534&hilit=zem%C4%93jums
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2321&hilit=zem%C4%93jums

----------


## kamis

No drošības viedokļa zemējums pie radiātora trubas ir visnedrošākais. Mājā nedzīvo tik viens spēlmanis, ir arī citi iemītnieki un kas sazin, ko viņi vēl tur ir pieslēguši  ::  . Turklāt, ja kāds kaut ko tādu ir izdarījis, tad pastāv risks jebkuram mājas iedzīvotājam norauties pa nagiem no radiātora, domāju neviens par to sajūsmā nebūs  :: .

----------


## Edd-gars

Esmu dzirdējis, ka vecās čuguna vannas slēdza klāt radiatoram, lai būtu zemējums.... krievu laikā ar elektrību takš mazgājoties nenorāvās...

----------


## bbarda

Aizmirsti par trubām,tas pec LEK standarta ir aizliegts.Sadalēs jābūt pievilktam jaunam ienākošajam kabelim,ja ir tad velc no turienes.

----------


## kamis

Vispār pieejot problēmai racionāli, lai mikrofons nesistu pa lūpam, varbūt vajag izolēties pašam no tīkla, uzvilkt čības un neķerties pie citiem metāliskiem priekšmetiem  ::

----------


## bbarda

> Esmu dzirdējis, ka vecās čuguna vannas slēdza klāt radiatoram, lai būtu zemējums.... krievu laikā ar elektrību takš mazgājoties nenorāvās...


 Tas bija PSRS standarts zemēt vannas,bet iedomājies situāciju-3 stāvu mājā,pirmajā stāvā īpašnieks paņēm un nomaina vecās trubas un ieliek plastmasas,tai pašā laikā 3šajā stāvā ūdens sildītājam bojāts tens,rezultāts=kāds vairs neizkāpj no vannas un pabāžot rokas zem krāna izlietnē kādam uzrausies mugura kūkumā~~~~

----------


## Didzis

Čuguna vannas nekad nezemēja pret ūdens trubām un ta snebija zemējums. Čuguna vannu savienoja ar trubām un tas bija lai izlīdzinātu sptiegumu starp vannu un kranu.

----------


## bbarda

Gribētos redzēt kāds spriegums būtu izlīdzināts ja nejauši ar roku atspiestos pret sienu ja kāds idiots citā stāvā ņemtu un elektroplīti mēģinātu sazemēt,pamēģini tad pats sapratīsi kas ir kas.Agrāk pastāvēja ēku eksplutācijas noteikumi un tie bija samērā riebīgi.

----------


## Didzis

bbarda, kur es teicu, ka vanna nebija sazemēta? Es tikai teicu, ka trubas un vannu savā starpā savienoja, lai izlīdzinātu starp tiem spriegumu. Pēc noteikumiem šinai, kura visu savieno, bija jābūt sazemētai. Lai kā arī nebūtu, pret radiātoru vai ūdens trubām "zemēt" nedrīkst nevienu elektroietaisi

----------


## Edd-gars

> Vispār pieejot problēmai racionāli, lai mikrofons nesistu pa lūpam, varbūt vajag izolēties pašam no tīkla, uzvilkt čības un neķerties pie citiem metāliskiem priekšmetiem


 telpā pilnīgi visur ir paklāji...

----------


## Edd-gars

> Esmu dzirdējis, ka vecās čuguna vannas slēdza klāt radiatoram, lai būtu zemējums.... krievu laikā ar elektrību takš mazgājoties nenorāvās...
> 
> 
>  Tas bija PSRS standarts zemēt vannas,bet iedomājies situāciju-3 stāvu mājā,pirmajā stāvā īpašnieks paņēm un nomaina vecās trubas un ieliek plastmasas,tai pašā laikā 3šajā stāvā ūdens sildītājam bojāts tens,rezultāts=kāds vairs neizkāpj no vannas un pabāžot rokas zem krāna izlietnē kādam uzrausies mugura kūkumā~~~~


 Jautāums. KUR TU ESI REDZEJIS PLASTMASAS APKURES TRUBAS??

----------


## kamis

> Jautāums. KUR TU ESI REDZEJIS PLASTMASAS APKURES TRUBAS??


 Man tiko tādas uzlika :P
Kaut arī paklāji, meklē citu noplūdi, viena pati fāze pa nagiem nedod, ja esi izolēts :P

----------


## AndrisZ

> viena pati fāze pa nagiem nedod, ja esi izolēts


 Pa nagiem ne, bet pa lūpām tā sajūta nav diezcik patīkama.
Cilvēkam pret zemi ir arī neliela kapacitāte. To neitralizēt neizdosies.

----------


## Edd-gars

telpa atrodas skolā, kas būvēta padomju laikā, tāpēc šaubos, ka tas apkures trubas tiks mainītas uz plastamasa trubām... 

Nu labi, tad sanāk, ka pie trubām nawa droši,....... kas tad man konkrēti ir jādara? Jo zemējumu tur obligāti vajag. 

 vai vienkāršāk ir izsaukt elektriķi lai visu saslēdz un miers  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nečakarē bobi un aizvelc atsevišķu zaļi-dzeltenu vadu līdz sadales skapja korpusam. Pie šī vada arī pievieno zemējuma spailes kontaktos. nebūs jau ideālākais variants, bet es esmu reālists- cilveki, kuri taisas zemēt aparatūru pret trubām, zemejuma kontūru netaisīs. Vēl var ieteikt, zem tepiķa nolikt metāla drāšu režģi(celtniecības materiālu bodēs var nopirkt par lētu naudu) un aeī savienot ar zemejuma vadu. Tad točna mikrofons lūpas" nekutinās"  ::  .

----------


## Edd-gars

> Nečakarē bobi un aizvelc atsevišķu zaļi-dzeltenu vadu līdz sadales skapja korpusam. Pie šī vada arī pievieno zemējuma spailes kontaktos. nebūs jau ideālākais variants, bet es esmu reālists- cilveki, kuri taisas zemēt aparatūru pret trubām, zemejuma kontūru netaisīs. Vēl var ieteikt, zem tepiķa nolikt metāla drāšu režģi(celtniecības materiālu bodēs var nopirkt par lētu naudu) un aeī savienot ar zemejuma vadu. Tad točna mikrofons lūpas" nekutinās"  .


 Vienkārši pievienot pie skapja korpusa??

----------


## bbarda

Jā pie sadales kastes,bet būtu ļoti vēlams ja kāds izmērītu zemējumu.

----------


## bbarda

[quote=Edd-gars]


> Esmu dzirdējis, ka vecās čuguna vannas slēdza klāt radiatoram, lai būtu zemējums.... krievu laikā ar elektrību takš mazgājoties nenorāvās...
> 
> 
>  Tas bija PSRS standarts zemēt vannas,bet iedomājies situāciju-3 stāvu mājā,pirmajā stāvā īpašnieks paņēm un nomaina vecās trubas un ieliek plastmasas,tai pašā laikā 3šajā stāvā ūdens sildītājam bojāts tens,rezultāts=kāds vairs neizkāpj no vannas un pabāžot rokas zem krāna izlietnē kādam uzrausies mugura kūkumā~~~~


 Jautāums. KUR TU ESI REDZEJIS PLASTMASAS APKURES TRUBAS??[/quote:1ecxh7t3]
Man jau gadus 10 tādas kalpo.

----------


## Edd-gars

> Man jau gadus 10 tādas kalpo.


  ::  Vnk nekad agrāk nebiju nedz redzējis, nedz dzirdējis par apkures trubām, kas ir no plastmasas ... kaimiņš jaunu māju uzcēla, tur visur vara caurules. 

bet nu ok...  kāds teica, ka jāizmēra zemējums.. kā to dara?

----------


## AndrisZ

Zemējuma mērāmajam nāk līdzi instrukcija.

----------


## Edd-gars

> Zemējuma mērāmajam nāk līdzi instrukcija.


 Tā it kā man tāds būtu  ::

----------


## bbarda

Zemējumu mēra ar megeri un jābūt aptuveni 0,4 om.

----------


## AndrisZ

"Megers" ir megaommetrs. Ar to mēra izolācijas pretestību.

----------


## Edd-gars

> "Megers" ir megaommetrs. Ar to mēra izolācijas pretestību.


 Nu jā, es jau apstijos... lētākais ko redzēju maksā 19 Ls...   baigi izšķērdīgi sanāķ priekš tā, lai vienreiz nomērītu pretestību...

----------


## AndrisZ

Te jau bija apspriests:
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1446

----------


## elektrodig

Vasarnīcā pirtī ir plānots ievilkt pašplūsmas dušu, kuru obligāti vajadzētu sazemēt. Lieta tāda ka nekāds zemes vads nepienāk pie mājas un attiecīgi uz pirti. Internetā ir sastopamas zemējuma pieslēgšanas shēmas kā TN-C-S(kur zeme PE tiek pievienota nullvadam N pirms skaitītāja.) Vai to var darīt. pievienojot dušaz zemi aiz skaitītāja? Ir plānots arī likt strāvas noplūdes automātu.

----------


## Didzis

Kada līnija tad pienāk mājai? Ja tā ir vienfāzugaisvada līnija, tad visdrīzāk  to "elektrisko dušu" nepavilks. Es vispar neieteiktu tādu sildītāju izmantot. Tak uzliec boileri un nemokies ar milzīgām strāvām tai ūdens sildītājā. Bēl labāk ūdeni sildi ar pirts krāsni.

----------


## elektrodig

Mājai pienāk vienas fāzes līnija. 2 alumīnija vadi. Blakus māju rindā ir līnija ar 4 vadiem. nezinu vai šīs līnijas ir saistītas. uz staba no kura pienāk tie 2 vadi izkatās ka bija (kautkad sen)zemējums. tagad tas vads uz staba iet tikai līdz pusei. Pieņemsim ka līnija pavilks to dušu. Kā būtu pareizi iezemēt tās korpusu?

----------


## bbarda

Uztaisi mājai rinķī kontūru un ar to arī sazemē.

----------


## elektrodig

> Uztaisi mājai rinķī kontūru un ar to arī sazemē.


 Obligāti jārok apkārt? vai nevar iedzīt zemē 3 divmetrīgus stieņus 1-1,5 m attālumā un savienot tos? kur tad tas zemējums jāpievieno? pie PE vada, nesavienojot ar 0?

----------


## Didzis

Visdrīzak jau nekas tur nesanāks. Neticu, ka uz vienfāzes pieslēguma pietiks jaudas visai majai un vēl caurteces ūdenssildītājam. Labākā gadījumā pietiks tikai ūdens boilerim. Ar trim stieņiem arī visdrīzak nepietiks un slēgt pie kautkādas drāts, kura ierakta zemē, arī nedrīkst. Jātaisa kārtīgs zemējuma kontūrs ar  un tas obligati jasavieno ar mājai pienākošo nullesvadu, jeb kā tagad jevropā sauc- neitrāli. Tālāk no nullesvada un zemējuma savienojuma punkta javelk atsevišķs zaļidzeltenis vads uz boilera korpusu, rozešu zemējuma spailēm, veļmašīnu, u.t.t.

----------


## bbarda

> Obligāti jārok apkārt? vai nevar iedzīt zemē 3 divmetrīgus stieņus 1-1,5 m attālumā un savienot tos? kur tad tas zemējums jāpievieno? pie PE vada, nesavienojot ar 0?


 Didzis jau rakstīja pietiekami skaidri,apkārt mājai nav obligāti bet labākais variants.Par caurplūdes sildītāju aizmirsti,cik bija nācies saskarties tad mazākais ko redzēju bija 6kw.un tas tev taisīs pasakainu rēķinu.Iepriekš jau kāds minēja par parastu boileri un vel labāk ja ir kombinētais.dēlam uztaisīju pilsētā ka silda no centrālapkures.

----------


## Isegrim

> 3 divmetrīgus stieņus 1-1,5 m attālumā


 Ar 2 m pietiks vien zibensnovedējam. Kārtīgam zemējumam skrūvējām galā vienu otram 4 gab. 1,5 m kaparotus stieņus - kopā 6 m! Ja pieci tādi deva 0,32 Ω, bet vajadzēja 0,29 Ω, boss noteica īsi: "One more rod!".

----------


## Isegrim

> mazākais ko redzēju bija 6kw.un tas tev taisīs pasakainu rēķinu.


 Man ir caurtecnieks 4,5 kW. Protams, uz veco pirmskara vadu rēķina gaisma virtuvē maķenīt pietumst  :: . Bet īslaicīgi, lai nomazgātu rokas piemēram, šādu ierīci var lietot. Atšķirībā no boilera tai nav zudumu gaisā. Par tēriņu - ir absolūti vienalga, vai tu darbināsi 6 kW 10 minūtes, vai 1 kW veselu stundu.

----------


## smoketester

> Ar 2 m pietiks vien zibensnovedējam. Kārtīgam zemējumam skrūvējām galā vienu otram 4 gab. 1,5 m kaparotus stieņus - kopā 6 m! Ja pieci tādi deva 0,32 Ω, bet vajadzēja 0,29 Ω, boss noteica īsi: "One more rod!".


 Ja mājās ir noplūdes strāvas automāts, tad zemajiem omiem vairs nav nozīmes. Noplūde būs 30mA  16A vietā, kas nepieciešami lai atslēgtos automāts. Es vairāk uzticos noplūdes automātam, nevis gruntsūdeņu līmenim vasarā.

----------


## Isegrim

Tās ir dažādas lietas. Noplūdes automāts var paglābt no nelaimes dušā, bet kārtīgu zemējumu tas neaizstās.

----------


## bbarda

> Tās ir dažādas lietas. Noplūdes automāts var paglābt no nelaimes dušā, bet kārtīgu zemējumu tas neaizstās.


 Pilnīgi piekrītu.Es personīgi ar noplūdniekiem neaizraujos,bija pašam stauji iztērējot silto ūdeni boilerim vāciņš aprasoja un noplūdnieks izrubījās,nevarēja ieslēgt kamēr apžuva vāciņš.

----------


## Tārps

No visiem ,patreiz pieejamajiem caurplūdniekiem ,vislabākie ir ELEKTROLUXam. Tam ir viss ieliets izolējošā materiālā. Kā vissū....kie šķiet HAGER .
Pareizi, pietiek viņu izslēgt, noraso izvadi un noplūdnieks ārā. Bet vispār jau tie caurplūdnieki domāti tieši TEHNISKĀM vajadzībām, bet vai duša ir tehniska vajadzība ? Nu jā , mums jau no PSRS laikiem viss šķiet piemērojams un izmantojams.

----------


## liene

> No visiem ,patreiz pieejamajiem caurplūdniekiem ,vislabākie ir ELEKTROLUXam.


  Šķiet ka pieminēt zīmolu ir lieki, jo visus viņus tāpat ražo "Stibel eltron".

----------


## kaspich

> Didzis jau rakstīja pietiekami skaidri,apkārt mājai nav obligāti bet labākais variants.Par caurplūdes sildītāju aizmirsti,cik bija nācies saskarties tad mazākais ko redzēju bija 6kw.un tas tev taisīs pasakainu rēķinu.Iepriekš jau kāds minēja par parastu boileri un vel labāk ja ir kombinētais.dēlam uztaisīju pilsētā ka silda no centrālapkures.


 pag, pag. reekjins ir/buus proporcionaals izteereetajai energjiaji jeb - uzsildiitaa uudens tilpumam un T deltai. jeb, Tu gribi teikt - mazjaudiigaaks boileris buus ekonomiskaaks?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

Fizikas likumus neapmānīsi un litru ūdens var uzsildīt ar 1kW un ar 6kW sildītaju, atširsies tikai sildīšanas laiks. Konkrētajā gadījumā tak vienfāzes elektrības pieslegums vienkārši "nepavilks" caurteces ūdens sildītāju. Esmu redzējis gāzes caurplūdes sildītājus un tad tiešam var normālā dušā ieiet, bet elektriskajam vajag baigo jaudu, citādi tāds čuru siltuma ūdens vien tek. Tad vēl tā sajūta, ka španungs visu laiku tam ūdenim "pieslēgts". Nu nezinu, es vismaz tāda duša negribētu mazgāties un pofig, ir tur noplūdes automāts vai nav. Principā, ja ir pareizi iekārtots zemējums, tad noplūdes automātu var nelikt. Cik man nācies ar tiem saskarties, tad ir tikai problemas, jo to nostrādāšana nav izprotama. Gala rezultātā mājas īpašniekam piegriežas un tie tiek atvienoti. Nu nevajag, vannā sēžot, ar fēnu matus žāvēt, tad noplūdes automātu nevajadzēs  :: . Savukārt veļmašīnai, datoram, elektriskajai plītij. boilerim, u.t.t. obligāti vajag zemējumu, a ir tiem noplūdes aitomāts vai nav, tas nav būtiski.

----------


## bbarda

> pag, pag. reekjins ir/buus proporcionaals izteereetajai energjiaji jeb - uzsildiitaa uudens tilpumam un T deltai. jeb, Tu gribi teikt - mazjaudiigaaks boileris buus ekonomiskaaks?


 Nē nebūs ekonomiskāks,man pašam sākumā bij 50L bet nomainiju uz 100L.50niekam vienreiz atverot krānu uz 10sek.jau ieslēdzās turpretīm 100niekam mierīgi var liet vismaz 10min.50Litrīgajam rēķins bija 24Ls bet 100niekam 14Ls.Kaspich tad tagad uzrēķini liederības koeficientu.

----------


## kaspich

yessss! luuk, kaads mums Elfas forumaa limenis  :: 
cienijamais useri. ja Tu runaa par lietderiibas koeficientu, varbuut veelies paskaidrot, kur aizgaaja nelietderigi nopluudusii energjija?
pateiskhu variantus priekshaa:
gaismaa?
skanjaa?
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tu noņēmi tikpat ūdens tajā pat temperatūrā, tad pirmajam boilerim bijusi izcili sūdīga siltumizolācija. Ja boileris atrodas vannas istabā, tad gluži nelietderīgi tie zudumi nav; maķenīt telpu piesilda. Pēdējā termoregulatoram ir lielāka _delta_ - ieslēdzās vēlāk, toties uz ilgāk kurējās. Siltuma daudzums = ūdens īpatnējais siltums x uzsildītā ūdens masa x temperatūru diference. Kā šeit, tā Āfrikā.

----------


## bbarda

> yessss! luuk, kaads mums Elfas forumaa limenis 
> cienijamais useri. ja Tu runaa par lietderiibas koeficientu, varbuut veelies paskaidrot, kur aizgaaja nelietderigi nopluudusii energjija?
> pateiskhu variantus priekshaa:
> gaismaa?
> skanjaa?


 Tev ir baisā pieredze ūdensildītāju lietās?Nekas nekur nav aizgājis bet neliederīgi būs gan pārslogot līniju.Kaspich tev gadījumā nav sākusies otrā bērnība?

----------


## kaspich

pag, par sho varetu siikaak?
kaa samazinaas lietderiibas koeficients, 'paarslogojot liiniju'????
p.s. pieredze kaadaa zinjaa? nu, ir man sildiitaajs esoshajaa dziivesvietaaa. bija arii iepriekshejaa. bija arii paaris darbavietaas  ::  un?

----------

